

Multiple Vulnerabilities in Openlitespeed [Lower volume before visiting link] - justindocanto
http://analbleed.com/

======
justindocanto
Found this URL while scanning AnonOps IRC. Seems they are currently looking
for & attempting to take advantage of vulnerable systems.

